# Peter - A Shelter Dog Success Story



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another happy ending rescue story! If you like those type videos!

Peter - A Shelter Dog Success Story.mov - YouTube


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, that had me bawling like a baby at work.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

OK me too and I miss my little dog so much.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

This made me cry :'( poor Peter went through so much. I'm so happy he found him a good home! He deserves it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

